# Spicy 316 2010 Kinderanhänger



## edi3110 (3. Mai 2013)

Servus,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit nem Kinderanhänger am besagten Spicy?
Da die Ausfallenden etwas komisch geformt sind stelle ich mir das schwierig vor dort ne Kupplung zu montieren!

Gruß Edi


----------



## merino (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich / wir hatten zwar keinen Standard-Kinderanhänger, sondern einen TFK-Joggster mit Fahrradkupplung und es hat nicht funktioniert. Wie Du schon festgestellt hast, scheitert es an den Ausfallenden. Wie es bei anderen Anhängern aussieht, weiß ich nicht. 
Gruß G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe die Standard schnellspanner Kupplung von Chariot. Ging problemlos auf aller Art von Touren.

Viele Grüße


----------

